# PT-25 Does anyone own one; what's it like?



## smiley (Jul 12, 2009)

In addition to a pistol for home defense, I'm looking at smaller pocket pistols for personal defense.
Recently, the owner of a gun store showed me a Taurus PT-25 that was chrome plated with rosewood grips. I
It features the same kind of tip-up barrel that the Beretta Tomcat has, which makes sense given the relationship between Taurus and Beretta.

The owner showed me some blue-tipped self-defense loads that are pre-fragmented and a fairly hot load of powder. He described them as 'pretty gnarly' loads that could really hurt an attacker. I am not a 25 caliber fan, but the gun feels nicer in the hand than the Tomcat because it has a slimmer grip.

Has anyone fired on of these? It is very concealable and has a very nice DA trigger pull.

Please let me know if you have had any experience with one

Smiley :smt1099


----------



## Retired45 (Jun 1, 2009)

I have a PT-25 and shoot it occasionally. Never had a malfunction of any kind. Easy to strip an clean. While I'm not a big fan of the 25 auto it is the smallest gun I own and carry it in the pocket of my shorts when I go for my morning walk. Better than NO gun. Usual carry gun is a colt defender but it's not going to work my pocket walking in Florida heat.


----------



## guard dog (Dec 31, 2009)

*.25 cal*

.25cal ammo is less powerful than a standard .22LR. Why not look at the PT22 instead?
You would save money on ammo,and carry a deadlier pistol.


----------



## algore is a fatwoman (Jan 12, 2010)

Run in the opposite direction of the taurus pt-22 and 25! I own a pt-22. It was my first pistol around 10 years ago. It is a joke from top to bottom. The firing pin broke after firing about 120 rounds. The rails that the slide run along seem to be tearing themselves apart. I've had some plastic piece fail twice that goes into the slide. I haven't even shot over 250 rounds through it total. The pt guns might look cute in the gun shop, but I can assure you they are turds. The build quality is garbage. As the gun shop owner down the road says, "taurus has a lifetime warranty for a reason-theyll need it."
Once I determine what paperwork is involved, I'm giving my pt22 to a friend of mine. That's right GIVING. By the way, the pt's trigger pull is a mile long. I have a ruger lcp and it's the same length but far thinner than the pt 22. Guess which one I carry? The only thing a pt-25 would be good for is maybe a moronic illegal alien gang member using one as a status symbol.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

i had one prior to getting married. I liked it. worked great and i ran about 100 rounds through it. This was over 15 years ago though, and .32 claiber small pocket pistols were hard to find, .380 impossible . so the .25 or .2.2 was the option. now adays, although i had the opposite experioence as algore, i would say look at the .380 pocket pistols. inexpensive (most) and more powerful.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

please get yourself either a Kel-Tec P3AT or Ruger LCP. If you are turned off by the recoil of these, get a Kel-Tec P32. I have had mine (P32) for about 2 years now and absolutely love it. Very lightweight, VERY concealable and very safe with the long DA pull. This thing is also very accurate, which doesn't matter for the distance you would be using it at for SD, but it makes for a blast on the range. Also, I have yet to have a single malfunction in 2 years.


----------



## algore is a fatwoman (Jan 12, 2010)

I agree w/ the above post. Modern .380 pocket pistols currently rule for pocket carry. My LCP is the same length but MUCH thinner than my pt-22, and that's even after I sanded down the rosewood grips. In fact, I took the rosewood grips off of my pt-22 and compared it to my lcp. The lcp was still visibly thinner. Other than as collector stuff, the sub .380 stuff is relegated to relic status. Same size or larger with less power equals lamer any way you care view it. I know it can be painful. I myself have thought how cute it would be to ask the gun shop clerk, "3 boxes of .25 acp please." Because silly things are fun. And .25 acp's are silly, zany, wacky, and ever so slightly deadly. Andy Kaufman.


----------

